# Grilled Herb Chicken and Sausage



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Sidestepped the smoker today and fired up the grill for a nice dinner of Grilled Herb Chicken and Sausage with Onions/Bell Peppers.


*Menu*
Grilled Herb Chicken
Grilled Sausage with Onions/Bell Pepper

Southwestern Vegetable Medley
Fresh Guacamole and Tortilla Chips



*Grilled Herb Chicken and Sausage with Onions/Bell Pepper*





















































*Southwestern Vegetable Medley*


2 cans Green Beans
1 can Whole Corn
1 can Black Beans
1 can Rotel
1C coarse chopped Onion
1.5C coarse chopped Bell Pepper
1T minced Garlic
1C Chicken Broth

4T Butter

1T each Salt, Cumin

3T Lime Juice
Combine veggies, broth and butter, cook till onions are slightly softened
Add spices to taste and simmer to finish
























*Fresh Guacamole with Tortilla Chips*


8 fresh Avocados, mashed

1C each, fine chopped Onions, Bell Pepper, Tomato
1 minced Jalepeno
1T minced Garlic
Salt, Cumin, crushed Red Pepper and Lime juice to taste
Combine all together, chunky or smooth consistency as desired














*The Finale*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang you had me on the hook till that baby poop....hahahaha That chicken looks awesome. I am gonna have to try that veggie mix but exclude the bell pepper!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Man! the pics came out huge on my screen. looks good-----as usual! we're livin on leftovers this week end.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mighty fine!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

